# Dirt Showdown



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Dirt Showdown demo is available in the playstation store. I've had a couple of goes on it this morning. Its by no means a sim just a bid of a laugh. The graphics are excellent and I can imagine the 8 ball races online with your mates would be really good! Anyone thinking about getting this?


----------



## Buzz819 (Sep 30, 2008)

Downloading it now from Steam....

Buzz


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone played it? what do you think? I think its a good laugh and doesn't take itself too seriously. My boy likes it especially with the wheel so I'll prob be getting it! At least this is one onling game where idiots crashing into you are part of the game.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Any views on this game?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't wait for it.

Been playing the Demo every day for at least an hour.
Up to level 11 :lol:

Great fun when you just want to kill an hour


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

has anyone got it then? I'm getting mine later can't wait for the online stuff if anyone who's going to be playing online wants to add me feel free 

- tmitch45.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

AM I the only one who has this.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Nope I have it
Have completed all the showdown tour now too :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow thats quick! Have you been out since FRIDAY??:lol:

Have you played online? Give me a shout if your online and you see me playing!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You on xbox or Ps3?
Nah I've finished Uni so have about 3 months to kill until I start work so pretty much been playing this flat out.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm on PS3 you?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Xbox :lol:


----------

